# Ford tri-motor "Tin Goose"



## P.J. Sturges (Jul 1, 2016)

The Ford tri-motor "Tin goose" is at the Fitchburg Massachusetts municipal airport for tours & flights until Monday 04 July. I went & saw the ground crew awaken her from her hanger this morning. What a sight! The EAA crew were very friendly & informative.Thank you to everyone involved! Here are some pics of her:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 1, 2016)

Nice shots..


----------



## P.J. Sturges (Jul 1, 2016)

Thank you-it was something else to see an airplane that's close to 100 years old still flying.


----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 2, 2016)

Did you get a ride in it?


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 2, 2016)

Great looking machine!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 2, 2016)

Good shots!


----------



## P.J. Sturges (Jul 2, 2016)

Thank you to all who commented! To answer GrauGeist, I didn't get a chance to go for a flight. I am currently moving to another house & every couple of hours see her circling the town. I may have to park the moving van & get in line!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 2, 2016)

You really should take a ride in her sometime, not only because of it's age and history, but because it's actually one of the smoothest rides in an aircraft you will ever take.

Of course, the cost of the ride also contributes toward her preservation and care.

And great series of photos!


----------



## P.J. Sturges (Jul 2, 2016)

Before the weekend is over, I just may do that GrauGeist. She just flew over my house again!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 2, 2016)

P.J. Sturges said:


> Before the weekend is over, I just may do that GrauGeist. She just flew over my house again!


Ahh...she's teasing you!! 

If you want to see her visit out here in Redding, Ca., then check this out: EAA Ford Trimotor visits Redding Airport (RDD)


----------



## P.J. Sturges (Jul 2, 2016)

She's had quite a life.. The photo of the couple with their Ford next to her is priceless! You got some great shots!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 2, 2016)

P.J. Sturges said:


> She's had quite a life.. The photo of the couple with their Ford next to her is priceless! You got some great shots!


Thank You!

Yes, that was a one of a kind photo op, I was certainly lucky to be on hand when they showed up!

And from what I understand, that Gentleman has owned that Ford since his father gave it to him, his father purchased it brand new.


----------



## P.J. Sturges (Jul 2, 2016)

There's alot of history in that one photo! Like they say-"a picture is worth a thousand words."


----------

